# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  Abomination Vaults 2e OOC

## TheYell

OOC thread is here.
IC thread is here
Recruitment thread is here

I work 5 days a week now M-F so I may do light riposte posting during weekdays with the main post on weekends.

Players should read up on the Exploration actions in Chapter 9 of the Core Rulebook.  This adventure path rewards you for Investigating and Scouting and Searching and asks me to verify who's doing what in each room of the dungeon.  There are secret doors and treasures, and hidden traps, and sometimes, hidden ladders.

The adventure path likes to have chores for you to do over several hours, such as, pick the skeletons out of a pile of rubble, or, clear a stairwell.  Feel free to go back into town to rest, and I won't have too many monsters drift into cleared areas.

We'll start at Level 2, your character has been invited by the mysterious elf tiefling Wrin Sivinxi to a party of Otari notables.  She'll ask you to stay a bit after the party.

----------


## Zero Prime

*Arioch Mal'chazeen, Champion of Ragathiel*
*AC:* 20 *| HP:* 34 *| Current:* 34 *| Hero Points:* 1
*Fortitude:* +9 *| Reflex:* +4 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Focus Points:* 1 *| Current:* 1 
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.



*Spoiler: Mechanics & Party Role*
Show

*Mechanics & Party Role:*  Mal'chazeen, as a Champion, will be providing the group with a significant Front Line combatant.  A decent AC, which will improve as we gain access to Heavy Armor, coupled with a solid 10 HP's per level, provide him with significant staying power, his reaction, Retributive Strike can significantly reduce the incoming damage on his allies, and provide additional damage output, shortening encounters when they need to be.  Lay on Hands while, useful, during combat, shines for Out of Combat Healing, and prevents our Healer from having to burn spell slots during downtime, to top us up between encounters.  The planned build is Barbarian Dedication, to channel his infernal rage, however, interestingly enough, Lay on Hands doesn't have the concentrate tag so in a pinch he could still toss out the occasional Lay on Hands during combat, even while raging.  The Rage mechanic adds a buffer of temp HP's, increases melee damage, and his Retributive strike, making him more of a threat, and focus for the bad guys.  Champions are lacking, skill-wise, but capitalizing on his middling Charisma, I have him focused on Diplomacy, making him a passable face-man for the group in Otari.
 

*Spoiler: Appearance*
Show

*Appearance:*  Mal'chazeen is a imposing figure of medium height and solid build, broad shoulders, thick arms, and calloused hands that end in black sharp nails.  His demonic traits are impossible to overlook, sweeping reddish horns that sprout from his temples, that sweep outwards and forward, burnt red skin, and a tail that snakes sinuously from the base of his spine.

His armor though is unadorned, strapped and buckled in a militaristic fashion, for practical use.  A broad white cloak, though stained by weather and road dust, with a deep hood that does little to conceal his demonic features.  However, he wears a tabard over his chainmail, crimson and gold, prominently displayed a feathered wing and a long handled bastard sword, declaring his faith and devotion to the General of Vengeance.


*Spoiler: Personality*
Show

*Personality:*  Given his humble beginnings, Mal'chazeen is a caring, kind hearted, man, though his anger, once roused, is frightening to behold.  Having witnessed the harsh realities of life in the ghettos, among the poor and downtrodden, he has a soft spot for the disadvantaged poor and, particularly, the children.

He has witnessed both honor and stinging disdain among the Knights of Lastwall, and, as such, he feels that all folks, no matter their wealth or station, are deserving of respect and will fight to ensure that they receive it.  Mal'chazeen, given the isolation and abandonment he experienced in his youth, is not one quick to trust.  However, his loyalty, once earned, is earned for life, he values his friends and allies more than life itself.  Though he remains suspicious of those who show him a kindness, having been betrayed before, he is friendly to those he meets, quick with a smile and a comforting word, often to compensate for the bias he receives due to his demonic heritage.


*Spoiler: Background*
Show

*Background:*  Arioch was born in the nation of Last Wall, at one of the fortresses along the border with Belkzen, his birth was a shock to his parents, ridges along his brow, twisted feet, and an ominous reddish hue to his skin.  His mother, Caecilia, however, despite her husbands protests, refused to give up the child, whom she named Arioch, which meant 'fierce' in old Varisian.  Her husband, a broad shouldered Khellish man, refused to raise such a mockery, and left mother and son to their own devices.  And so, for much of Arioch's early life, he spent moving from rural community to rural community, along the borders of Lastwall and the Hold of Belkzen.  They would be accepted in, for a time, and then a field, once fertile, would fall fallow, and the superstitious locals would look to Caecilla and her demon-blooded child, and force them out.  

And so it was until, close to Arioch's 15th birthday, the pair, travelling alone, was set upon by a Broken Spine raiding party, sent to probe the defenses of Lastwall's borders.  A volley of arrows injured mother and son, Caecilla collapsed to the ground in pain, and Arioch armed with a hatchet and a torch, snarled and growled as the orc raiders toyed with the lad.  That was when a small contingent of Lastwall Knights crested the hills, lowered lances and charged.  Thundering steeds whipped past Arioch, slaughtering the ill-prepared Broken Spine party, when the battle was done, their foes routed, the lead knight swung his horse and removed his helm to inspect the injured woman, and the foolishly brave demon-blooded young man.  The knights name was Ser Elijah Scott, and he took the pair under his guardian ship as they returned to Vigil, the capital of Lastwall.

Caecilla's injuries were such that, despite being healed, she walked the rest of her days with a limp, and a wound that caused her hip to ache until the end of her days.  Ser Scott grew to love Caecilla, and assumed responsibility for her son's training, enrolling him at the Crusade College at Castle Overwatch, under the tutelage of Precentor Martial Keyron Saiville.  It was there that Arioch learned of Iomedae, and became inducted into her faith.  However, as he studied, learning of Inheritor's history, doctrines and philosophies, he came upon passages devoted to her servant, the Hand of the Inheritor, and through the Hand, Ragathiel.  Ragathiel, his own birth between the divine and infernal, was something of an inspiration to Arioch, and though immensely thankful for the opportunity presented to him by the Church of Iomedae, he pledged himself, and his service, to Ragathiel, Iomedae's General of Vengeance.

During his time in the College, he endured abuse and discrimination from both teachers and peers, some whispered that his birth had been tainted by the Worldwound and he would betray them all, there were others, though, who came to his defense, but those allies were few and far between.  So Arioch responded by excelling at his studies, tryin to ignore the hushed whispers, and barbed insults of his peers.  His home life, however, was a happy one.  when Ser Scott proposed to his mother, their union a joyous light amidst those dark days of suspicion, doubt, and guilt.  Arioch graduated the college in 4717 AR, at the age of 19, and served as Ser Scott's squire for a year, to earn his place among the Knights of Lastwall.  However, the leadership of the Order soon became aware that the seals which held the Whispering Tyrant were weakening, so civilians were sent away, and this included Ser Scott's newly-wed wife, Caecilla, the refugees were taken to Absalom, but the Knight's would stand the wall to the end.

In 4719 AR, the Great Seal imprisoning the Whispering Tyrant was broken and he was released once again. Lastwall was utterly destroyed by the Tyrant's forces, and after centuries spent fighting against the undead, was consigned to an undeath of its own: it was transformed into a realm of the dead known as the Gravelands.  Ser Scott perished along the wall, pressing into Arioch's hand, whom he considered his own son, the simple steel band he wore as wedding ring.  He ordered the young Knight to escort the last of the refugees, non-combatants, servants, pages, and squires, with a contingent of Knights to Absalom.  And so Arioch swore an oath to do so, and for months, he fought beside the surviving knights to protect the refugees of Last Wall, as they made their journey through Belksen Hold, and then south towards Absalom, where Watcher-Lord Ulthun II had retreated to lead the remnants of the Order.

After arriving, he petitioned Lord Ulthun II, to be excused from his duty, that he may find his mother, and bear tidings of her husband's passing.  He was given a leave, a year and a day to mourn the loss of Ser Scott and reunite with his mother, whom he had discovered had moved to a small lumber town, named Otari three years ago.  He journeyed there, only to discover that his mother had worked as a healer for a woman named Yinsyamera, patching up fisherman and other patrons who would occasionally come to her establishment.  However, upon his journey to the town, he discovered from the Crook's Nook's proprietress, that his mother had passed away the winter past, beset by an illness that her old wound did not allow her to recover from.  Arioch rented a room at Yinsyamera's establishment, and tends to his mother's grave outside of Otari, where he met Wrin Sivinixi and, due to their shared heritage, the two meet semi-occasionally, sharing the experiences of their birth, as Wrin educated the young knight about the stars, and the Celestial Caravan.

----------


## Triskavanski

*Giest*
*AC:* 17 *| HP:* 22 *| Current:* 22 *| Hero Points:* 1
*Fortitude:* +6 *| Reflex:* +6 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +5
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.
*Focus Points:*  2 | *Current*  2



*Spoiler: Know Your Role*
Show

Spell Caster and Item Crafter. Despite being the smallest member of the group, Geist is going to be really pushing out there to throw some enemies about in combat as well as insuring the party is constantly supplied with whatever items are needed.  

*Spoiler: A stitch of a tale*
Show

A Toy Poppet that looks like a stuffed rabbit. Giest was made by a toy maker, as their last creation before they had passed. Whatever inventive spark the old toymaker had, carried on to the poppet, who after much effort, created another toy herself. A similar doll but with four legs by the name of Threadbare. She, like the old toy maker though constantly works on trying to create greater and better toys, however her toys have expanded upon into the world of equipment for adventurers. Before the awakening, she was given to the toymaker's daughter who took care of the little rabbit doll as giest had worked to take care of her, as her programming. At least until the daughter fell ill, and giest was taken out to be disposed of, having been potentially contaminated. Before her destruction, a spark of life manifested, prompting giest to leave and never return, lest she become destroyed, as behest by the daughter's wishes.


Working on finishing this up. But basic story is she was a toy for some kid, who has since left. Then she worked in the market place. But she wants to see the world father.

----------


## Quivernas

*Cibarius*
*AC:* 17 *| HP:* 18 *| Current:* 18 *| Hero Points:* 1
*Fortitude:* +5 *| Reflex:* +5 *| Will:* +9 *| Perception:* +7
*Focus Points:* 2 *| Current:* 2 
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.
*Familiar:* "Magic" *Abilities:* Manual Dexterity, Valet


*Spoiler: Know Your Role*
Show

Healer, with a side of spellcasting.  Goodberry as an order spell, plus Assurance in Medicine and whatever healing spells are necessary.  Druids are surprisingly flexible in 2E.  They have some decent spells, then Wild Shape and other feats can make them decent combatants.

*Spoiler: Such a history*
Show

Cibarius is a resident of the Fogfen swamp, resting their mycelium in the logs left behind by the Otari lumber company.  They regularly trade healing services and rare mushrooms for promises not to clear-cut the trees. Travels with their familiar, Magic, an animated mushroom straight out of Fantasia.

*Spoiler: You can't kill me in a way that matters*
Show

Cibarius is as laid back as you'd expect from a person that lives in the dark and digests rotting plant matter.  Very little upsets them.  They are concerned about the damage to the forest caused by the lumber company, but confident that the locals will heed the wisdom of not leveling all the trees.

----------


## Nishai

Reserved post for later

----------


## Triskavanski

Archetypes are hard, lol. Most of them just don't really work with a Psychic or in a Dungun crawl campaign. Especially without much intrigue Currently thinkinging Spell Trickster or Chronoskimmer. Or perhaps I will pick up Beast master or familiar keeper to have a companion to ride other than another PC

----------


## TheYell

Master Blaster!

----------


## Nishai

I settled on bard, my first thought was actually to peak at the undead archetypes but felt that would cause more issues than it fixes. I also have added a description and a quick backstory to my sheet.

----------


## Zero Prime

Updated for archetype, gradual ability boost, and additional starting funds.  So should be all good, you mentioned that Wrin Sivinxi invited us to a party, and is rather mysterious, however, the Stargazer background from the Player's Guide would indicate that we're friendly, as I've learned Astrology from her, did you want me to change that?  Just checking before we begin play.

----------


## TheYell

Good point.  You are friends and know her well, I just used my own adjective "mysterious" cause I thought she was a bit spooky.

----------


## TheYell

Yes please skip the Undead Archtypes, it would raise issues...

----------


## Zero Prime

That pun was Crypt-Keeper level hilarious!

----------


## Triskavanski

For better use with the group, I switched from using Cha as my primary stat to Int. That way we've got one Wis, One Int, and One Cha and I can handle knowledge checks. 
Going for the more knowledge based skills of Arcana/Occult and maybe crafting. Also switched from Harmless Doll to Helpful Poppet feat so I can use Occult to aid others. 



From here I can pick up for my archetype
Alchemy - I make potions, can make more with good downtime
Inventor - Kinda a weak option over all but it could lead me to be very good at making gear for people if we have good downtime. But I can get a robot companion at least. 
Witch - More spells and a familiar, and if I pick up occult patreon, the spells scale with my psychic levels
Loremaster - Master the knowledge skills
Spell Trickster - Not really sure how good this will actually be past like the first few levels. Would give me more options for using magehand and shield though. 
Beast master - Get an animal companion, though I don't know how good they are or how liable they are. 
Familiar master - Familiars and same thing here as the beastmaster. 
Eldritch Researcher - Very appropriate for the campaign. Really too appropriate.

----------


## Zero Prime

Animal Companions are significantly more effective in PF2e than in, pretty much, any other system I've seen.  They have comparable HP, can contribute via flaking, and other species specific bonuses (ie. wolves impose speed penalties, hyenas frighten, badgers make difficult terrain, etc).  You spend one action, to give your companion two actions.  Now if it's a creature with the Mount ability, you could use it to move, since you're riding it.  Which wouldn't be bad to keep a caster out of harms way.

----------


## Quivernas

In a couple of levels, Cibarius will probably take an animal companion.  Likely a giant beetle mount.  There aren't any good plant mounts, unfortunately.

----------


## Zero Prime

Maybe refluff one of the undead companions as a fungal growth or something?

----------


## TheYell

It looks like you're expected to take a lot of time in town.  In fact in the deeper levels it gives town NPC reactions on the presumption you came back and told them what you ran into.  also if you're nice to NPCs in town they'll hire you for chores.  I was gonna tell you which ones in the introduction post.

No good plant mounts? Challenge accepted! Or will be when I get home

How bout an Awakened Tree?https://2e.aonprd.com/Monsters.aspx?ID=28

----------


## Quivernas

> Maybe refluff one of the undead companions as a fungal growth or something?


I'm not going to lurch into battle on the back of a fungal zombie.  

Or if I do, I'm taking the "harmlessly cute" ancestry feat just for the mind screw. "I'm jus' a cute lil' mush-room, teehee!" "BRAAAAINS!"




> How bout an Awakened Tree?


If you don't mind that they can do decent melee damage, I like the idea.

----------


## Zero Prime

Actually, there's the Arboreal sapling, more in line with typical animal companions.

https://2e.aonprd.com/AnimalCompanions.aspx?ID=17

----------


## TheYell

I'll allow either or. A huge Tree could be used as a mount but probably won't fit downstairs.  A Sapling starts out small but can be as advanced to Medium with the Savage feat.

----------


## Zero Prime

I'd argue allowing a 100 HP tree with 22 AC might be unbalanced. That's just my take though.

----------


## TheYell

> I'd argue allowing a 100 HP tree with 22 AC might be unbalanced. That's just my take though.


Yeah in most campaigns that would be true Zero Prime; in Abomination Vaults the main action is underground in levels too small for a 15-foot tree.

Lemme think it over.  If you take the Awakened Tree you'd be leaving it outside the dungeon, most levels cannot hold a fifteen-foot-high tree walking down the hallways.

If we're talking "animal companion you can ride as a mount" then an Arboreal Sapling you Mature into a Medium creature would do nicely; you can ride that on every floor of the dungeon.

----------


## TheYell

OK Quivernas have you chosen a Free Archtype dedication feat?

Because if you choose Cavalier it says:




> You gain a young animal companion that serves as your mount. You can choose from animal companions with the mount special ability, as well as any additional options from your pledge, as determined by your GM. You must choose an animal companion that's at least one size larger than you, but if the animal usually starts as Small, you can begin with a Medium version of that animal (changing no statistics other than its size).


So you could take a Medium Arboreal Sapling from the start of the game and ride it into battle like a knight.  It would have a Young Arboreal Sapling's stats, just be Medium sized so you can mount it.

The Green Men have chosen you as their champion in Otari.  Your Arboreal Sapling walked out of the Fogfen up to you.  It is a young Oak and it has the bonus feat of Toughness, resistance 5 to piercing and bludgeoning, and can be sustained by nourishing fungi in the absence of daylight.  If your Sapling should fall in battle, another one walks up to you out of the forest in 24 hours.

When you advance it to Throw Rocks, I'd let you throw stone Sling Bullets you can buy in town.

----------


## Quivernas

> OK Quivernas have you chosen a Free Archtype dedication feat?


That sounds like the best idea.  I'll take the arboreal sapling, bump it up to medium size with the Cavalier feat, and go that route.

----------


## Triskavanski

Whew! Done!

At least with feats and stuff. 
In the end I settled for Shiny button eyes for the ancestry feat so I can see better
Background I went with Wondertaster to get the ability to craft alchemical items. 
Archetype, I went with inventor with a construct companion. 
Skill feat, I took Magical Crafter
This  way I can support the party the best way possible.. One) Insuring we always can have healing items and 2) getting our gear together. 
With the Inventor Feat I can also spend some down time to come up with new formula as needed, letting me work until I fill out a new entry into my formula book. While the Alchemist would have gotten us alchemical formula for free every day, I think the long haul method would be better. 


Alchemical Formula 
Elixer of life (Minor)
Leaper's Elixer (Lesser)
Sunrod
Antiplague


Magic item
Magic Weapon +1
Cantrip Deck (Full Pack)
Walking Cauldron
Oil of Potency

Toy companion
*Spoiler: Placeholder image*
Show



https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2710570

----------


## TheYell

Your reasoning is sound and you should have the downtime necessary, but why does your toy construct have spell slots? 

Also re language choices, Undercommon and Aklo are used in the dungeon, so Giest may want to know those two.

----------


## TheYell

Nishai could you post an updated sheet if completed? The link I have shows you are a Thamauturge still.

NVM I see what you meant.

----------


## Nishai

> Nishai could you post an updated sheet if completed? The link I have shows you are a Thamauturge still.
> 
> NVM I see what you meant.


Ah sorry for the confusion I meant bard for my free archetype

----------


## TheYell

In the interests of Stealth I suggest you go with Singing (human beatbox). 😊

----------


## Triskavanski

> Your reasoning is sound and you should have the downtime necessary, but why does your toy construct have spell slots? 
> 
> Also re language choices, Undercommon and Aklo are used in the dungeon, so Giest may want to know those two.


The companion was just a cloned sheet of Giest.

----------


## TheYell

Ok that's fine I hadn't heard they could cast too.

----------


## Triskavanski

Nope, they can't cast. I just didn't look at the spell caster sheet. They can honestly barely even function it would seem. But nothing else was particularly good out of the three innovations. I wouldn't be able to use the medium armor until level 6

----------


## Nishai

I think I've purchased all the gear I can think of. so my sheet should be all done. I'll see about putting that stat block post together after raid tonight.

----------


## TheYell

> Nope, they can't cast. I just didn't look at the spell caster sheet. They can honestly barely even function it would seem. But nothing else was particularly good out of the three innovations. I wouldn't be able to use the medium armor until level 6


I've seen em use a 40 ft speed to get a free Trip or Grapple attempt at a foe that resolved combat in favor of the Inventor's party...

----------


## TheYell

> I think I've purchased all the gear I can think of. so my sheet should be all done. I'll see about putting that stat block post together after raid tonight.


Thanks!  Take it easy.

----------


## TheYell

IC thread will open tonight.

We'll start with a tea party at Wrin's.  I'll see to it you four are introduced to each other, if you decide you hadn't already met, and then parade some significant Otari NPCs before you.

Just social posting required this weekend, ending Sunday probably with the mission briefing by Wrin and then I can answer IC questions all week if that's okay with you.   I don't think there's terrible urgency here really so if you want to spend some downtime on a project let me know.

----------


## Zero Prime

As an FYI, my table top GM is in town, so I'm going old school pen & paper this weekend.  I'll likely have a post up early tomorrow morning, or late Sunday night.

----------


## TheYell

Sounds like fun!  No surprises this week I promise.

----------


## TheYell

Potentially you could get something out of all named NPCs if you created the right mood with them. Some are Friendly, some are Indifferent and some are Unfriendly.  The book says make you roll Diplomacy for it, but I'd be fine if you guys just roleplay it, if that's okay with you.

----------


## Triskavanski

> I've seen em use a 40 ft speed to get a free Trip or Grapple attempt at a foe that resolved combat in favor of the Inventor's party...


Maybe with the normal class. The Dedication barely gets anything as far as the innovation goes. It has a movement speed of 25, and can make an attack. Doesn't get any modifications or anything like that. 

For the first project, we're making Elixers of Life (Minor) 4 of them. Since they are consumables I can do 4 of them per batch. 
3 gp each and I've got 10 in my base crafting skill. Sadly, I don't have any gear yet to improve those numbers. 

If I can, I'd want to make them into candy. 



So that the party can fairly early on have some ways of healing each other. 

Side Project two: Gain the The Formula for Cantrip Deck 5 card version. Already have the 24 card version. We'll be using the Inventor feat, unless something else is more important to get a hold of first. 



Goal One: By level 3, I want to acquire Crafter's Eyepiece to get a +1 to check

edit: Also fixed the sheet for the companion.

----------


## TheYell

I cracked the books and see that you are correct that prototype construct companions are nerfed for archetypes.  I've talked it over with a GM mentor and we're gonna side with the Rule of Cool.  You can normally choose a Medium companion anyhow; if you like you can do that and use a land speed of 40ft for the companion as it's only mod; so it becomes a more effective foil and you can use it for a mount. Again, this is a dungeon crawl for the most part, so it won't be a huge advantage that destroys balance.

Carman Rajani runs Blades for Glades which has a workshop that gives a +1 bonus to Crafting.  He's unfriendly now so you'd have to work on getting his support.

----------


## Triskavanski

Yeah, cause how weak and hard it is to upgrade the companion, and that as a tiny creature I have no reach or strength to use melee weapons, I had a bit of time working up to convince myself to go inventor. But in the end I decided to go with that. I can also ride a small companion too, the main advantage I think is that by spending an action to to command, I might be able to get it to carry me 50 feet between two movement actions. Otherwise, I'm just gonna walk most of the time. 

Giest will have to work to get the ability to use his workshop as fast as they can. 

Btw, How much bonuses can you get in this edition? Is it like upto +2 circumstance up to +2 item bonus? I know it works differently and they put some hard caps on it but I can't find information on it in AoN, and I have no idea where my hard book went to.

----------


## TheYell

Ok you def have the option of small with 40 foot speed.
I been tearing up my copy of the 2nd, 2020 printing of the CRB and it says nothing about a cap. We can dispense with caps in this game.

Oh it does say the amount of property runes is determined by the level of it's potency rune. So if you have a +3 potency rune you get +3 property runes. Is that what you were thinking of?

----------


## Triskavanski

Ah I figured it out, but it was a bad brain translation. 

Its not that there is a cap, but that bonuses of the same type don't stack, and you generally have only up to +2 item/circumstance bonus. So having the crafter' lens gives me a +1 item crafting bonus and specialty crafting will give me a +1 circumstance bonus (once I acquire it) 


So after Stat + Training + Level, the highest I could get is an additional +4 (+2 item/+2 circumstance) unless I can find something that gives even more.


Edit: Also I feel dumb. Been waiting for the post that gives the IC link and totally didn't think about actually checking the first post here until just now.

----------


## TheYell

Shoulda announced it.

Don't worry the fix is in, I set the DCs.

I see no reason why your healing elixir can't be a hard candy for no extra DC.  It's a level 1 item so it makes a nice baseline btw.

DC for the Elixir will be 14.  Critical Success is a 24.

Cantrip Deck is also a Level 1 Item, so, same DC.

----------


## Triskavanski

Awesome. Giest's bit is she's a little confused between adventuring / playing. So she kinda combines the two together. Never maliciously just, more accidental. So her alchemical items are candies. And if there was ways to add stupid enchantments to items, like having a sword that made lightsaber noises when it was drawn and swung around, she'd do it.

----------


## Zero Prime

Question, so we know each other? Or we're all just mutual acquaintances of Wrin?

----------


## TheYell

> Question, so we know each other? Or we're all just mutual acquaintances of Wrin?


I left that vague for you guys to decide.  It looks like you don't know each other.

----------


## TheYell

Thanks for the OOC aside Zero Prime!

----------


## Zero Prime

No worries!  Also, I've left it kind of up to you as to what Caecilla has been doing in town since her arrival a few years ago.  Other than some sort of business arrangement with Yinyasmera.

----------


## TheYell

> And if there was ways to add stupid enchantments to items, like having a sword that made lightsaber noises when it was drawn and swung around, she'd do it.


 Well this was an eye-opener.  _Instant Weapon_ didn't make the transition to PF2e.  In fact it would appear you can't conjure a weapon at all, just transmutate existing material arms.

And it seems you can't research new spells, only rituals.

So I'll make up a ritual.




> *HOPEFUL BLADE*
> *Cast* 1 hour *Primary Check* Religion (Trained) *Range* Touch *Target* a ring of nonevil creatures holding hands
> 
> The primary caster holds hands with a ring of nonevil creatures and chants Ragathiel's Litany Against Foes for an hour. The other creatures in the ring can join in or remain silent. For every adherent of Ragathiel present among those in the ring, add a +2 bonus for overcoming the DC of the Primary Check.  The DC for the Primary Check is 19.
> 
> *Critical Success:*  For the next seven years, as an action, with a free hand, a target creature may summon an agile blade of holy energy.  The blade hums and disrupts all sonic attacks against the wielder, and glows as a torch, in the color of the wielder's emotional aura, with a spell level of 1 against magical darkness effects.  The blade is appropriately sized to the wielder, who is proficient with its use, but always does 1d6 of force damage. The blade may be dismissed as a free action.
> *Success:* As with a Critical Success, but the wielder must Concentrate to maintain the blade.
> *Failure:* No effect.
> *Critical Failure:* The casters in the ring are struck dumb for 24 hours.


*Arioch* was a target of a successful ritual a year ago, meaning for the next six years, he may Concentrate on summoning a hopeful blade.  He knows and can cast this ritual with the party, if he finds you all worthy to know it, and if he can muster the confidence in his own abilities.  

I think it a more appropriate effect for the mystery cult of Ragathiel, and more likely given your backstories, that Arioch know how to make glowing humming energy swords.  He can always teach you.  If you know to ask, after you see him do it--

--right now you others have no idea it can be done.

----------


## Nishai

I imagine vana is at least familiar with most of the towns people paraded before us as she grew up in and around the town would that be appropriate?

----------


## TheYell

Indeed yes it is appropriate, you can select the relationships you like with the townsfolk. In fact you deserve a special briefing

*Spoiler: Klorte Hengus*
Show

Klorte Hengus is a renowned retired hatchet fighter gladiator from Absalom.


*Spoiler: Oseph Menhemes*
Show

Oseph Menhemes is Mayor, lumber magnate, has a mansion with a large family in it and a town museum of relics.


*Spoiler: Carman Rajani*
Show

Carman Rajani is a never do well who won his smithy in a bet, squandered his inheritance from his dead parents, and somehow climbed out of drunken debt to the Thieves Guild, probably not by selling Girl Scout cookies.  He's lost 4 campaigns for mayor and is regarded as a bad joke candidate by this time.


*Spoiler: Morblint*
Show

Morblint and his husband Carlthe collect all manner of spellbooks and prepare textbooks for schoolchildren at Odd Stories.


*Spoiler: Captain Longsaddle*
Show

Captain Longsaddle is regarded as a foul-mouthed buffoon of a guard captain, he got the job when Captain Trask bet he could hold his breath underwater for over a minute, and he won too, and still hasn't breathed since...


*Spoiler: Jala Highstepper*
Show

Jala Highstepper has a shrine to Erastil in her yard and hopes a cleric of Erastil will take it over one day.


*Spoiler: Malifoy*
Show

Malifoy runs a shrine to Cayden Cailean in her tavern Crow's Casks, where folks can earn money testing her new brews on themselves at some peril.


*Spoiler: Yinyasmera*
Show

Yinyasmera is known to host the Thieves Guild in Otari from her tavern the Crook's Nook. Apprently the ruthless loansharking is being taken over by the deadly Starry-Eyed Brethren, whose symbol is a pair of lashes with a star as the pupil.


*Spoiler: Keeleno Lathenar*
Show

Keeleno Lathenar and his wife Ayla ran the Otari Market for years until 30 years ago she was mauled to death by Jaul Mezmin, a pilgrim druid to the Stone Ring Pond who was actually a werewolf.   Jaul was chased off a cliff into the sea and his body was never found.  Keeleno insists the druids are still covering up for him.


*Spoiler: Worliwynn*
Show

Worliwynn is a druid who was not at the party, she's a gnome who arrived at the Stone Ring Pond determined to restore the reputation of druids in Otari.  Apart from Keeleno, she's largely succeeded, which is odd, because she doesn't think Jaul Mezmin drowned either.


*Spoiler: Tandy Tanderveil*
Show

Tandy Tanderveil gave up life as a Gray Corsair to manage the Otari Fishery.  She gets along well with her peg leg, but she is glad that's all she paid the sea for a life of adventure.  If you're inclined to fish you can earn with her in her fishery. 
 

*Spoiler: The Thirsty Alpaca*
Show

The Thirsty Alpaca was the largest tavern until kobolds tried to dig a bigger basement and toppled the structure.  Now locals think it's haunted.


*Spoiler: Alymora Inkelholtz*
Show

Alymora Inkelholtz is a half-elf lumber magnate, well regarded, who also runs a school in town.


*Spoiler: Wrab Chertel*
Show

Wrab Chartel is a lumber magnate, NOT well thought of, who sees a Kortos Consortium spy behind every grumbling employee.


*Spoiler: Brelda Venkervale*
Show

Brelda Venkervale is a stoic dwarf who took over the Rowdy Rockfish tavern when her son Lasda vanished without a trace a year ago. He was last seen walking north with a hooded stranger.


*Spoiler: Vandy Banderdash*
Show

Vandy Banderdash is a blonde halfling cleric of Sarenrae who runs a popular library with shrines to a half-dozen good gods.  She is a healer, a librarian, and vendor of divine spell scrolls and favored weapons.


*Spoiler: Wrin Sivinxi*
Show

Wrin Sivinxi is a fortuneteller, vendor of magical items, and a librarian too.

----------


## TheYell

I think we can continue with the party til next weekend when Wrin will explain her concerns.

----------


## Zero Prime

> And if there was ways to add stupid enchantments to items, like having a sword that made lightsaber noises when it was drawn and swung around, she'd do it.


I get that we each have our own tolerances and preferences, but mine is standard fantasy, so a Poppet is already kind of pushing my limits, but if we devolve into silliness and such, I'm going to have a difficult time in taking the game seriously.  A doll riding a purple tiger is already somewhat difficult for me to take, if we could *try* to color between the lines, at least a little, it'd be super appreciated.

----------


## TheYell

> I get that we each have our own tolerances and preferences, but mine is standard fantasy, so a Poppet is already kind of pushing my limits, but if we devolve into silliness and such, I'm going to have a difficult time in taking the game seriously.  A doll riding a purple tiger is already somewhat difficult for me to take, if we could *try* to color between the lines, at least a little, it'd be super appreciated.


Quite so, I should have asked before presuming to involve you in it so deeply.  
Thank you for being clear upon your guidelines.
I will withdraw the hopeful blade, and leave it that there is no lightsaber clone in the game.

My explanation -- no excuse-- is that I was at a game shop for a number of hours idle, and passed the time being "creative".  But I will bear in mind what you say going forwards.

Giest may be less than fully serious as a combatant but I assure you he will pull his full weight as a psychic caster in times to come.  You'll need him to battle an occult threat of severe magnitude.

Speaking of team composition, I'm inclined to think, every member of the party will be of use down there and in town, but I am seeing more and more of the "Encounter X and if you don't kill it quickly it wakes up Y" and "There's B and C sleeping in the moat, and A tries to shove you in and wake them up" meaning you will have a psychic poppet, a leshy druid, a thaumaturge, and a champion fighting a serious monster, and get flanked by another serious monster.  Of course I can simply not have multiple threats, but I can either nerf the levels, or, accept that you will have serial serious threats in adjoining rooms.

You WILL have the opportunities to recruit NPCs you rescue down there to augment the team, but I am thinking a 5th PC who is a 2nd Melee Front-liner couldn't hurt to have along.  You won't find things too easy even so.  I do not regret choosing you 4 and you will each be tested; so its not a question of replacement.

But let me learn something from the lightsaber mess, and I solicit each of your opinions on the matter before leaping to solve a problem.   Do you want me to reopen for another PC?

----------


## Zero Prime

So first off I just want to clarify, I appreciate homebrew, though I am not confident in my PF2E methodology so wouldn't do it myself.  My biggest concern with the silly enchantment things, is if Geist is making us magic items at some point in time, I don't want to be blowing a Kazoo of Blasting, or wearing a Party Hat of Strength.  That's imposing someone else's concept on my character, if Triskavanski wants to flavor their own items that way, or reimage their spells as some less than standard fantasy effect, and more toy-themed, I am fine with that, after all, not my character, nor my game.

As for a 5th?  I think it's doable with our party as is, though I've not seen either a thaumaturge or psychic in play.  Not sure how effective the Sapling or Invention will be, but they are additional bodies that could, theoretically, be in melee. So a melee damage dealer, fighter, gunslinger, magus, ranger, rogue, could certainly help, assuming you are ok with it.

----------


## Triskavanski

> I get that we each have our own tolerances and preferences, but mine is standard fantasy, so a Poppet is already kind of pushing my limits, but if we devolve into silliness and such, I'm going to have a difficult time in taking the game seriously.  A doll riding a purple tiger is already somewhat difficult for me to take, if we could *try* to color between the lines, at least a little, it'd be super appreciated.


Its a red and black, almost rabbit shaped construct. Specifically the colors chosen to hide the blood from it biting monsters and such. 

The basic concept of Giest is that she may or may not be haunted by the spirit of the toymaker or the daughter, and kinda is like Pinocchio or the velveteen rabbit or a tsukumogami but they became an adventurer. By what I meant, is that when she tries to make a toy, she makes it dangerous. When she tries to make armor and weapons, its got some sort of child-like appeal to it and designed to be more like a toy. Hence the alchemical elixers being hard candy. 



However, she'll likely be abandoning the child like aspect to create more powerful and deadly weapons and more protective armors when faced with the horrors of the abomination vault.





> So first off I just want to clarify, I appreciate homebrew, though I am not confident in my PF2E methodology so wouldn't do it myself.  My biggest concern with the silly enchantment things, is if Geist is making us magic items at some point in time, I don't want to be blowing a Kazoo of Blasting, or wearing a Party Hat of Strength.  That's imposing someone else's concept on my character, if Triskavanski wants to flavor their own items that way, or reimage their spells as some less than standard fantasy effect, and more toy-themed, I am fine with that, after all, not my character, nor my game.
> 
> As for a 5th?  I think it's doable with our party as is, though I've not seen either a thaumaturge or psychic in play.  Not sure how effective the Sapling or Invention will be, but they are additional bodies that could, theoretically, be in melee. So a melee damage dealer, fighter, gunslinger, magus, ranger, rogue, could certainly help, assuming you are ok with it.


Well the Horn of blasting and pretty much all bardic items are pretty toy like already. But as far as something like the party hat of strength, thats the point.  Its not suppose to be an item a character would be happy with, and would want her to do something less ridiculous looking in design and function. Likewise, they should not want her to give yoyos made of out of knives to children. 

Toy contributions she'll likely keep though is hard candies for alchemical items and stuff like Cantrip Decks.

----------


## Zero Prime

Any V20 players here?  Let's just say I've seen bad Malkavian players who act crazy to a disruptive degree.  So I'm glad to see that isnt the case in this situation, I'm happy to see how our characters evolve!

----------


## Triskavanski

I don't know about v20, but I have played a malkavian. Only time I was "crazy to a disruptive degree" is when the GM pulled me aside and said "I want you to try to kill the party."  to which I started to crash the zeppelin we were riding in. I think it was done cause the DM wanted to move onto a different system and saw a TPK as a quick way of getting that.   Beyond that, Everything is about having a certain amount of logic, even if its a crazy logic. But its still logic. Giests logic of making toys dangerous is to "protect the children." Which extends into adventuring gear as well, but sort of in a flip. Instead of being a world renowned swordsmith that has already made the muramasa, shikon tetsurugi and Excalibur all by level 1,  she starts off in a flawed place to grow from.

----------


## TheYell

Excuse the somewhat late responses, been a day.

Well I certainly won't order a kamikaze takedown of the party!

I'll bear in mind your preference for standard fantasy Zero Prime, and keep Arioch apart from proposed toyishness.

If you prefer to go at it with the party as it is, then let us remain such as we are with companions and sapling mounts along with us.

I like where you're taking Giest, Trishkavanski, and like I say there's going to be an occult threat that is right up your alley.  

I'm sorry to bury Nishai under a wall of data but you are right, being from town you should have impressions already of the major players available to you.

----------


## Triskavanski

Well I'm okay with getting a fifth here. Might need someone to cover some missing turf.

----------


## Zero Prime

At this point there is alot to follow along with in the IC thread, so rather than forge ahead I feel like we should maybe hold off until our other players catch up.

And like Trisk said, a 5th would definitely help.

----------


## TheYell

OK I'll apply for a fifth, and we'll let Nishai introduce Vana.

----------


## Zero Prime

Might be worth removing the Filled tag on the recruitment thread.  It may throw people off ...

----------


## TheYell

Let's plan on Next Weekend for the Mission Brief, I am going to give Nishai til November 1 to post again, and Vana may want to explore the party a bit.

If Nishai hasn't posted in 8 days from his last login October 24, I am going to approve Farmerblink's Dwarf Rogue idea, and he'll want to introduce himself.

Either way it should be next weekend before Wrin gives her big speech.

----------


## TheYell

I did announce a game with big updates on weekends, so, I will wait out the weekend.

I have keenly felt a duty to Nishai to act within his knowledge and consent in these matters, and I did give the impression that midweeks were going to be pretty tame...

On the other hand, I have a duty to all the party to keep the game going, so I am going to be strict about a once-a-week posting to keep the game moving.  

For the record, the only private message I've had in months has been a suggestion, not from Nishai, to open a Discord channel, which we can try if we're on in the same time roughly.

----------


## Triskavanski

I could jump in a discord server yeah.

----------


## Zero Prime

Same, I use it for OOC communication for a bunch of stuff, it's really helpful.

----------


## Zero Prime

Sorry, I really didn't mean to kill any momentum we had by delaying until other players posted.  I am not sure what we're going to do, since we seem to be down a couple now.  Hopefully we hear word soon!

----------


## TheYell

Please excuse the late posting today, had services after work.

I've PM'd Farmerblink and posted in Recruitment for a second tank as well, we'll assume that Farmerblink will fulfill the skill monkey function.

I'm going to resume IC posting tonight, and we can proceed this weekend based on responses this week.

It is still early days and I have yet to even do the main briefing of the mission.

Farmerblink proposed Discord so I will ask him to go ahead with that as well.

----------


## Triskavanski

> Sorry, I really didn't mean to kill any momentum we had by delaying until other players posted.  I am not sure what we're going to do, since we seem to be down a couple now.  Hopefully we hear word soon!


It was written as the prophecy foretold. Time to start up the clock work carasole once more.

----------


## Triskavanski

where we going to do Farmer Blink's discord server thing?

----------


## TheYell

Let me get on that!

----------


## Triskavanski

I hope Quivernas is still around too, and they're just patiently waiting like fungus on trees.

----------


## Nightraiderx

*Aoden*
*AC:* 19 *| HP:* 30 *| Current:* 30 *| Hero Points:* N/A
*Fortitude:* +9 *| Reflex:* +6 *| Will:* +6 *| Perception:* +4
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.
*Focus Points:*  1 | *Current*  1



*Spoiler: Know Your Role*
Show

Tank role with Offensive Arcane magic, uses knowledge skills to analyse and point out weaknesses in enemy types. An ok tracker socialite


*Spoiler: Some Backstory*
Show

Aoden trained extensively in magic after a religious cult branded his sister as an evil witch and had her burned at the steak. Since then Aoden is extremely untrusting of any occult/religious figures and is always trying to expose them as frauds. He can be a bit cold at times, but he does tend to care about society alot which is why he tends to study all the inhabitants.

----------


## Farmerbink

Hey, I found the OOC! XD

Sharing a copy of Gadricht here, cuz duh.  I haven't figured out how to make it a "live" copy, so as changes are made, I'll have to update.  I'll probably find a stat block from the PF1 sheets on myth-weavers and manually populate it for ease of access.

Just to be clear, I went ahead and took trapfinding, but Gadricht is first and Foremost a melee striker.  That was originally the idea, and I didn't change much when the.... other guy stopped responding.

----------


## TheYell

Gadricht looks good!
Aoden as well!

----------


## Nightraiderx

nice, now need to catch up on all the IC

----------


## BelGareth

Here is Bul the Silent

----------


## TheYell

A list of GM boons to the players

CHAMPION has the ability to Lay on Hands in Rage, every 3rd time he does it heals full HP, if he saves a life laying on hands he gets 1d6 burn damage from then on

PSYCHIC can sense what kind of magic is working within 30 feet and sees blanked objects as pitch black

ROGUE has no scent and can stand perfectly still without sound

MAGUS gets a headache when told a deliberate falsehood with intent to mislead

CLERIC gets to add his WIS modifier to his STR score 1x per day for a number of mins equal to his cleric level

as a Free Action, the WITCH may concentrate on his worm familiar, and it rears up and gains a dragon's Frightful Presence, radius 5 feet, DC equal to your INT score

----------


## Farmerbink

Gadricht's seek: 
(1d20+5)[*25*]

----------

